# Toddler bedding



## MissPositive (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi.
Can you let me know what type of bedding I should have for my toddler please? When am I allowed to use a duvet and pillow? At the moment i use just blankets. He is 17 months. Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, according to the NHS website, duvets and pillows should not be used under one year so at 17 months I think he should be fine, toddlers bedding is usually slightly lighter too so he could push it away if it's too far up etc 

Nic
Xx


----------



## MissPositive (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Omg on a much more important note-just seen your signature!!! Massive congratulations to you! Wow twins how amazing! I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much!! 

Nic
Xx


----------

